# Great waste of time



## jwsvandr (Oct 4, 2008)

I am not sure where to post this so Please move this where it should go.


For those who have any interest of all in machining I found a fantastic site. 

http://techtv.mit.edu/

In the search box type in "Machine Shop" and there is a series of 10 machine shop related videos. They are professional quality and run 30-45mins each. They start out with the basics and cover both milling and lathe work. They also demonstrate how things are done not just explain them. 

Hope you enjoy them as much as I did.


----------



## jack404 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi if anyone has the time and bandwidth i would love to get these but here is Australia its impossible even to veiw them ( on my link and budget anyway)

i have sent a email to MIT and they have replied but do not put these onto DVD but they have given me the direct download URL's if anyone can download these. 

i am happy to pay for your time effort and postage to Australia or trade tools materials plans anything within reason i have or can get you may wish from here.

MIT ask that the videos stay as they are with all credits etc. ( copyright free to use but must stay with the credits etc)

the URL's for diect downloading to your PC are

Milling

http://techtv.mit.edu/file/get/Ehs_tech-MachineShop4812.wmv
http://techtv.mit.edu/file/get/Ehs_tech-MachineShop5419.wmv
http://techtv.mit.edu/file/get/Ehs_tech-MachineShop6656.wmv
http://techtv.mit.edu/file/get/Ehs_tech-MachineShop7338.wmv

Lathe work

http://techtv.mit.edu/file/get/Ehs_tech-MachineShop8833.wmv
http://techtv.mit.edu/file/get/Ehs_tech-MachineShop9550.wmv
http://techtv.mit.edu/file/get/Ehs_tech-MachineShop10458.wmv

again these are not small files with some being 131 Mb

if anyone is able to do this please let me know

Thank you all!

jack


----------



## JMe (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Jack,
you may count on me, send me your private address by PM
Regards
Jacques


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah (Oct 5, 2008)

G'day all.
I'm also in Oz and would certainly be interested.
Maybe we can do a "samizdat" deal?
All credits, etc, preserved.

Rgds, Lin


----------



## jack404 (Oct 5, 2008)

G'day Lin

Jacques is in Belgium so when they rock up here i'll rip 'em through the gadget and send you and any other 
folks down this way ( OZ , NZ) a set, save on him going broke on postage, 

and to top it off he ( Jacques ) does not want anything in return!! what a top bloke!!

so i reckon i can do the same 

let me know your addy via PM, and as soon as I have them here, i'll get a set toddlin off your way

same deal with the rest of the down under crew

cheers

jack


----------



## ksouers (Oct 5, 2008)

Tin,
I saw the same things. Dumb stuff. Really dumb stuff.
There is a disclaimer at the beginning about guards being removed, but that doesn't excuse stupidity.

The one that got me was doing a fly cut to square up a block. Yes, the cutter was moved off the work, but he left it spinning while running his finger over the part checking out the finish. Just plain stupid.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 5, 2008)

The other thing that irked me was the excessive use of pronouns. I know this is a minor thing and this is shop class not English but what is wrong with saying this Monarch 10e instead of this machine or calling a Quick Change tooling system by name instead of saying this tooling. MIT has the rep of being one of the best engineering schools in the us and they teach like this ??? 
If I had handled chips(or violated any other safety rule) during a practical test at USAF tech school that was an automatic failure of the test. Yea no pressure.LOL but do not recall any failures in my class for this. 
I do think that the links should and will be left in place and also think they are worth watching but I will also say *HMEM does not endorse these videos. There are some flaws in the presentations.You are responsible for your own safety in your own shop. *

I suggest all viewers keep *Shop safety rules* in mind while viewing these and other videos. 
Tin


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like the samizdat is taken care of.
Thanks Jacques and Jack 
By the samizdat rules, I'll be happy to pass on copies to anyone else in Oz/NZ

Cheers, Lin


----------



## baldrocker (Oct 8, 2008)

Newbie time folks.
I notice the instructor using both hands and a lot of grunt
to tighten the chuck, is this normal?
BR


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 8, 2008)

br depending on the machine. I am assuming the monarch 10 e in the lathe vidios do not think that is a big deal that is a good sized lathe and chuck and IIRC the chuck handle os normal length. No cheaters or hammers used. He was using a 6 jaw chuck with grips better than a 3 jaw anyway. So may not have needed the extra umph. you want enough force applied to firmly hold the part but excessive force can wear or damage the chuck. In the case of the demo aluminum bar stock was used so that will give a little. 
A a book or video that has blatant stupid stuff especially in the beginning causes the reader/ viewer questions the rest of the content which may be fine but a newbie may not be able to tell . And it is the newbies that should get the most benefit from the presentation. 
Hope this helps 
Tin


----------



## baldrocker (Oct 8, 2008)

Tin.
Thanks for that, I guess I have been erring on the
side of caution fearing damaging the jaws teeth thingies
and or the scroll.
BR


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 8, 2008)

If you have not had anything come loose on you you are likely doing fine. The first time something slips you will likely make it a little tighter the next time. It is a matter of feel . Also the age condition and quality of the chuck are factors .
Tin


----------



## steamboatmodel (Oct 11, 2008)

jack404  said:
			
		

> Hi if anyone has the time and bandwidth i would love to get these but here is Australia its impossible even to veiw them ( on my link and budget anyway)
> 
> i have sent a email to MIT and they have replied but do not put these onto DVD but they have given me the direct download URL's if anyone can download these.
> 
> ...


Hi Jack,
Do you have the link for the first three in the series?
If not could you tell me who to contact?
We are going to do a set for our model Engineering group.
Regards,
Gerald


----------



## jack404 (Oct 11, 2008)

G'day Gerald 

yes i do, here they are

http://techtv.mit.edu/file/get/Ehs_tech-MachineShop1324.wmv

http://techtv.mit.edu/file/get/Ehs_tech-MachineShopVideo2289.wmv

http://techtv.mit.edu/file/get/Ehs_tech-MachineShop3651.wmv

cheers

jack


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 12, 2008)

Downloaded those too felt like somethin' was missin" 
Tin


----------



## steamboatmodel (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Jack,
If nobody sends you a copy PM me and I will pop one in the post.
Regards,
Gerald


----------



## jack404 (Oct 12, 2008)

No worries folks

sorry for not including the first three links 

 i read the intros for them and thought them not of need ( only from my perspective of course, selfish bugger i be)

Thanks for your offer but Jacques (JMe) has very kindly downloaded the full set ,including the first 3 as well
( he's not so self thinking obviously) and i beleive they are on thier way.

Cheers again to Jacques and to all the folks

and for the aussie and kiwi members as soon as i get them from Jaques i'll send off copies to all those who have sent requests

cheers

jack


----------



## jack404 (Oct 13, 2008)

G'day folks

Jacques (JMe) the disks arrived this morning

Thank you very much!! and for all the extra's as well!!

Enginerring references up the wahzoo!!! Materials science and data, a life time of reading there mate!!

Cheers eh!

Now for the fun part.

for the Aussies and Kiwi's out there who wants a copy??

wallah email sent.. send me your addy pm or email

anyone else please PM me a postal addy and you'll get em in the mail 

cheers

jack


----------



## steamboatmodel (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the links, We now have a set for our Library at Toronto Society of Model Engineers.
Regards,
Gerald


----------

